# ruger single six 22lr Q



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what is the expected inherient accuracy at 25yds for a ruger 22lr single six?
probably 6 1/2" barrell


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i don't know about inherient accuracy- but mine always hits where i point. 5-3/4" barrel. Not close at hand so I can't even do a (non rest) test for you. I will say that it likes 22 mags (obviously in appropirate cylinder) best. Noticeably more acurrate


----------

